

Ask YC: Where is YC News hosted?  - guzzul

Any hosting suggestions, feedbacks would be very much appreciated.
======
cperciva
According to DNS and WHOIS, news.ycombinator.com is hosted at ThePlanet.com
Internet Services, Inc.

Since "where are YC funded companies hosted" is a common question, I'll answer
that too, based on the list of YC-funded companies at
<http://www.ycombinator.com/faq.html>:

$ echo reddit.com loopt.com clickfacts.com textpayme.com snipshot.com
inklingmarkets.com flagr.com wufoo.com youos.com likebetter.com thinkature.com
jamglue.com shoutfit.com scribd.com weebly.com virtualmin.com buxfer.com
octopart.com heysan.com justin.tv iminlikewithyou.com socialmoth.com xobni.com
versionate.com adpinion.com anywhere.fm fuzzwich.com bountii.com
auctomatic.com disqus.com draftmix.com webmynd.com rescuetime.com reble.fm
heroku.com tipjoy.com addher.com 8aweek.com | xargs -n 1 | lam -s 'www.' - |
xargs -n 1 host -t a | grep 'has address' | cut -f 4 -d ' ' | xargs -n 1 whois
| grep OrgName | sort | uniq -c | sort -srn | sed -e 's/OrgName://'

    
    
       8     Amazon.com, Inc.
       6     SoftLayer Technologies Inc.
       4     ThePlanet.com Internet Services, Inc.
       2     NoZone, Inc.
       1     BitPusher, LLC
       1     Columbus Network Access Point, Inc.
       1     Global Netoptex, Inc
       1     Layered Technologies, Inc.
       1     Performance Systems International Inc.
       1     RackForce Hosting Inc.
       1     ServePath, LLC
       1     Slicehost LLC
       1     Time Warner Telecom, Inc.

~~~
boucher
This is a poor list of YC Companies.

~~~
rms
There's the wikipedia list also, which used to have all of them, them several
wikipedians insisted on "notability" so it's much less complete than it once
was.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator>

~~~
suboptimal
Is that what happened to the Wikipedia article? I thought the list used to be
more comprehensive.

The "News" link on YC points here, so I assume this is intended to be the
place for YC company headlines, but I wish there was a more traditional
"Press" or similar page on the YC site to track news about and announcements
from the participants. An alternative would be some type of parameterized link
filtering the results for relevance, but in its current form it just dumps one
into the news pool here (which presently looks like _another_ company's Press
section!).

------
brianr
If you're looking to scale (as in, you need at least one dedicated machine and
will likely be adding more), I highly recommend Softlayer. Their pricing is
reasonable and support is pretty good, but more importantly (for my startup)
their setup time is incredible. Adding a low-end machine usually takes about 2
hours and higher-end machines take 4-6 hours. That kind of agility has really
been invaluable.

~~~
rshao
I use SoftLayer as well, and it's fantastic. Prices are very reasonable. Only
took 2 hours to set up our first server, like you said, they provide excellent
support. Also, unlike certain cloud computing services, there's no ridiculous
overages. Extra bandwidth costs the same whether you accidentally go over or
prepay.

It's run by the same management team as ThePlanet, which is another great
service, from what I hear.

------
rms
If you're just starting up, Slicehost is generally considered the best of the
VPS providers, though Linode is also well regarded and is cheaper than
Slicehost.

If you want to scale bandwidth eventually, Amazon is the only game in town
unless you want to beta test Google. Maybe Microsoft would also let you beta
test if you asked nicely.

Is there anyone using enough bandwidth on Google App Engine to hit the
bandwidth cap and start paying?

~~~
dangoldin
But with Microsoft you'd be stuck using Windows Server, ew.

------
icey
I use and would recommend ThePlanet.com and Slicehost.

I use and would not recommend Mosso or MediaTemple.

I use and would conditionally recommend PHPWebhosting.com, Google App Engine,
and RackSpace.

I use and do not have enough data to comment on AWS.

------
zenmatt
Slicehost +1, easy to use, easy to scale, cost effective.

------
danielha
softlayer ftw (most of the time)

------
agentbleu
I would suggest Linode for hosting and Virtualmin (YC backed) for the panel.

